# Senior Golden Mouth & Eye Growths



## Taz's Mom (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi All! Happy Holidays! 

I am brand new to this forum. Hoping someone can help.

My Taz is 13.5 years old. (He will be 14 in April 2015)He's in generally good health but aging (fatty lumps, significant hearing loss) but my concern right now is his right lower jagged lip - 
and his left eye. 

Both appear to have growths on them. He does not appear to be in any pain. These growths are new in the past 5 to 6 months. I just noticed the lip about two weeks ago.

I am just curious if these seem benign to you or if from experience it could be something more serious like a type of cancer that is spreading?

The full face pic is from Nov 2013 (such a distinguished senior man!)
You can see his jagged lower lip is protruding but there are no pink fleshy nodules that are enlarged.

Does this look familiar to anyone? Any insight you could provide would be greatly appreciated!

Nancy

Thanks so much
Nancy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Your Taz is a handsome boy, really great you've had 13.5 years with him. 

I would get Taz into your Vet sooner than later to have those growths checked out. 
I hope it turns out they aren't anything serious.


----------



## Taz's Mom (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Carolina's Mom.. Yes, we are so blessed with the 13.5 years so far! Also praying they are not serious. I'm still hoping other Golden owners might be able to provide some insight.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree with Carolina Mom, would advise you see your vet asap. I also have a senior boy (14), who has had tooth/oral issues for a while. Please let us know how you get on, Taz is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree with the others, a vet visit in the very near future is in order. Sometimes by letting things go they can get out of hand and have a much worse outcome. 

Beautiful boy, by the way.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree with the others, have the vet check it out.

My passed on lab mix developed a growth on his gums at age 11 and it was removed and tested pre-cancerous, but all margins were clear and he never had issues with that again.

My sister's old GSD had those eye growths and they were removed several times and grew back but it was not cancerous but I suppose not too pleasant for the dog when it starts rubbing the eye.

Good luck - I hope it is nothing.


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Did you ever get these looked at? Curious of the outcome.. hope your boy is fine!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am curious also.


----------

